# Need some help quick



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey guys, I am taking a good buddy of mine out Saturday morning for a catfish trip out of Tanners. I need some skips bad, does anyone know where I could catch some for bait this time of year. I was thinking Markland, but I have never been there, would know where to go. But anyways its his 40th birthday and I wanna have some good fresh bait. I will be going somewhere in the early morning tomorrow to try to get them. Thanks for any help.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

None that I know of, I hear they are ofter availible from off the bank at Markland.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Lee,

Larry and I caught some little ones off the bank at the dam at the hydro, there were a couple of guys down there that was burning them up as they had a half a 55 gallon barrel a 1/4 full of them, all came on the small sabiki's, they were fishing just above the metal thing in the water below the hydros.

Parking for the dam is right there on the left just past the Shell station, turn left at the light, small park with ball diamonds on it, then you have to tote everything down over the hill................Doc


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

If you are headed out of Tanners, try the power plant. The water is looking fairly decent and the skips should be there if they are anywhere. I managed to net about 2 dozen last Friday. Didn't catch but 3 on a sabiki, but I threw in right under the waterfall there at AEP and managed to get a few in a half dozen casts. They worked for me as well. 

Got shad up in the first lagoon up from the ramp. I managed to get into the lagoon by trimming way up- still made mud clouds as I went through the cut, but the shad were stacked in there- got 2 dozen 6"-8" shad back there in 4 casts. 4 dozen baits is all I need for a night of fishing so I quit with that- could have caught hundreds had I stayed there. 

They should be findable- just gotta look a bit. 

UFM82

Good luck out there.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks to all who replied. I didnt get out this morning because it was raining. I have never caught them in the rain, but as soon as we hit the water tomorrow we are going to try for them. A big thanks to another member who PM'ed me and gave me a bag of frozen skips. Don't want everyone trying to get a bag from him, so we will leave him annonymous. But thanks alot all.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

How do you PM a bag of frozen skips?


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

LOL, no he Pm'ed me to tell me I could pick some up since he lives close. But good catch.


----------

